# Boxes- Power assist or not



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thinking about buying some boxes. Would like to hear from guys who have used power assist and regular. Pros and cons please. Thanks! love the forum guys!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

They weren't for me. Butchered 'em up years ago but I remember the braking system as being really poorly designed. Can't believe they've got the sack to keep selling those things. The only thing good about them is the moderately higher volume on the 7 & 10" than TT standard boxes. The 12", however, is inexplicably shallower.

Imo get some high volume ones and take the springs off. An extender handle is a must unless all your lids are 8'.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Have had tape tech standard boxes for over ten years now . They have been excellent only problem is they dont hold enough mud , always running back to fill em . When I replace them I would probably go for Columbia fat boys


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fastrider1965 said:


> Thinking about buying some boxes. Would like to hear from guys who have used power assist and regular. Pros and cons please. Thanks! love the forum guys!


Unless you've got a decent amount of 'specialty' situations - like say having to do a lot of boxing of 12' high flats, and you don't want to put a lot of sideways pressure that'll make a scaffold feel like it's considering tipping - get regular boxes.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Except for Jason's interesting opinion,

Is there anyone that have tested them? 

I'm far from States and from here, you payed an overpriced mail and custom cost, to fail in buying a tool

Thankyou:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

hi I have used these power assist boxes .I used them for 6 months to give them a real go .I found them to be an exercise of frustration.they slowed my work out put by 30%. your mud has to be thicker so it does not piss out of the box.so if you are working with some one else that has regular boxes you can not work out of the same mix If you work on your own then thats not a problem but you have to slow every thing down when using them. I gave them to my two workers to use as well and they did not like them at all there are to many minuses than pluses so i sold them cheers Lloyd.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

guijarrero said:


> Except for Jason's interesting opinion,
> 
> Is there anyone that have tested them?
> 
> ...


I've tested the 10". For comments on them, in the blue coloured bar near the top of your screen, you'll see the word 'Search'. Click on that, type in 'power assist', and click on the 'Show Posts', then click on 'Go'. That will help you find the posts which mentioned things dealing with Power Assist boxes, including my own comments.


----------

